# New Bontrager Aero Wheels?



## onthebottom (May 4, 2011)

Does it look like the Aeros are getting the carbon hubs from the xxxls?

Any news on when these might be released?

OTB


----------



## zakyma (Jan 25, 2010)

Aero wheels are simply xxxl wheels but they send it to HED to make them aero as you see them.

I am not sure what do you mean by release. They are ready available for sale.


----------



## onthebottom (May 4, 2011)

zakyma said:


> Aero wheels are simply xxxl wheels but they send it to HED to make them aero as you see them.
> 
> I am not sure what do you mean by release. They are ready available for sale.


The current Aeos wheels have a metal hub (see pic), I'm wondering if the next version of the wheel will have the carbon hub seen now in the xxxls (as seen above on Team Radio Shack this week)

OTB


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

zakyma said:


> Aero wheels are simply xxxl wheels but they send it to HED to make them aero as you see them.
> 
> I am not sure what do you mean by release. They are ready available for sale.


These are a new prototype 50 mm wheel.

If you look you can see the nipples are external. Not just a fairing on the wheel. And yes they carry over the carbon hubs from the race XXX lite


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

why the extra space on the NDS?


----------

